# Black Duck Down, Now what?



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

Best black duck to date, do you guys think this one is is suitable for mounting, or should I wait for a better specimen? Actually darker than it appears here.


----------



## Addicted2Quack (Oct 8, 2009)

Was it a memorable hunt? Does the bird have any special meaning? If so, throw it on the wall! If it's just a duck and you think you'll come along a better specimen, hold off.
FWIW, I think that is a nice looking bird and probably mount-worthy...


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Looks like a good bird to me...I've got a drake and a hen I shot this year that will be going to the taxi.....I love those Black ducks...they are really pretty for being such a "dull" bird of sorts...

Tell me you didn't wrap it in news paper though to freeze it!!...lol...that's one of the worst things to do....
the best thing they reccomend is putting the bird in 3 or 4 plastic bags wrapped nice and tight around the birds....
the other thing you can do is put it in a Nylon, but I've heard som taxidermist's that recommend this, and others that don't...
either way, I'd have that bird mounted...


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

duckbuster808 said:


> Tell me you didn't wrap it in news paper though to freeze it!!...lol...that's one of the worst things to do....
> the best thing they reccomend is putting the bird in 3 or 4 plastic bags wrapped nice and tight around the birds....
> the other thing you can do is put it in a Nylon, but I've heard som taxidermist's that recommend this, and others that don't...
> either way, I'd have that bird mounted...


 
No no, hanging by the foot not touching anything til I find out what everyone thinks. Then he either goes into plastic bags or a part of him goes into a vacuum sealed bag and in the freezer.:evil:


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

Black duck are great mounts! Get him mounted.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

firenut8190 said:


> Black duck are great mounts! Get him mounted.


They do make great mounts, that's for sure....
Flooded Timber, Black ducks aren't super rare, but they are one of the harder ducks to come by sometimes just because they are so weary...I've duck hunted hard for 8 years and only killed 5...that's including the 2 from last week....

I plan on having my drake and Hen pair mounted like this Drake...same exact mount, only with 2 black ducks....


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Pretty nice bird......I read no one saying "He" or "She".......lol


----------



## Gander Club (Dec 31, 2004)

That's a nice looking "drake" blackduck, but you can get nicer ones in december! Wether or not it's a mounter would depend on how many wing feathers were broken to me.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

eat it.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Heck of a throw!!!

not gonna lie i have never shot a black duck... they are just not reallt that appealing to me... i like colorful ducks! if you have always wanted to get one mounted i would do it... 

canvasbacks arent that great of a looking duck... however since they are such a unique duck i would get one mounted....


----------



## pintail charlie (Nov 26, 2007)

MMMM, black ducks. Thats my favorite bird to shoot. Ive even thought of making my name Black Duck Chuck. I would definitley mount that bird and maybe even take it to the taxidermist.:lol: Nice shootin....Charlie


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

pintail charlie said:


> . I would definitley mount that bird and maybe even take it to the taxidermist.:lol: Nice shootin....Charlie


To much info Charlie...:lol:

I have shot blacks before but this one looked pretty descent so I thought about sending it in. I think I will hold off and see if I can score one on the late hunt. So looks like its jalapenoes and bacon wrap kabobs for this guy. Thanks for the input guys...Jim


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Sounds like you are planning to hold off on the mount. By two cents is your probably right there it looks like a younger bird the neck isn't very thick. I bet a larger more mature bird comes along in the future for you. Plus they taste good


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Personally I would hold off. Ive shot bigger better black ducks later in the season. Honestly I think I shot more blacks than mallards last year, maybe partly because I didnt get out much to specifically hunt mallards. I have a black in the freezer from last year though...the one in my avatar.


----------



## Sea Nags (Dec 26, 2001)

Do you have the $$ ?? I'm with SK eat it dude!! If you do mount it,? are you taking it? Shoot me a pm about duck # where you were today.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

heck yes! 

I killed one with a rock once, wish I would have mounted that one!


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

waxico said:


> heck yes!
> 
> I killed one with a rock once, wish I would have mounted that one!


Fastball in that wind??? I was shooting some of that Sporting ammo from Palms @ 1600fps at 1 1/4 oz. and it was curving 3' from the end of the gun. It was a very well located knuckleball if anything.:lol:


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

I was shooting Blue Lightning Saturday too!
I killed a greenhead dead at 50 yards, that stuff is amazing!

Are they still in business?


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

If you want a mount it is at least worth taking it in to have it looked over.

In cleaning mallards this weekend, about 1/3 seem to be good now, ie no pin feathers.


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

waxico said:


> I was shooting Blue Lightning Saturday too!
> I killed a greenhead dead at 50 yards, that stuff is amazing!
> 
> Are they still in business?


Yea there back at it. They had a fire a while ago but they are back in business. Google them. What's really cool is he will split cases ie. 6 boxes of #3's and 4 boxes of BB. Really nice fella also.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

If you mount it...be prepared for everyone who comes into your house to ask....

"I didn't know people mounted hen mallards"

lol


----------

